

[show HN] Closest.in - Represents your closest social graph, the missing angle.  - skbohra123
http://closest.in

======
skbohra123
Need some up votes so that we can get more feedback.

------
hrasm
Login/Registration should be https. No excuses.

~~~
follower
OT, but: What about "Using Google App Engine" with a custom domain as an
excuse? :/

From what I've seen it seems that SSL on custom domains will be a premium
feature when it's released.

------
hrasm
What is the revenue model?

~~~
skbohra123
User acquisition.

~~~
hrasm
So at some point users are the product? The most common way to exploit that is
advertisement. Is that what you are doing/will do? If so, how do the
projections look? You will break-even when?

~~~
skbohra123
:) What we are doing is providing a service. Business plans are better kept
for later stages.

~~~
hrasm
> Business plans are better kept for later stages.

That is a naïve statement.

~~~
skbohra123
sorry if it felt like that.

